# light on rod tip



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

ive seen some guys at spsp with a red light on the tip of their rods and when a strike happens or they are moving around, it turns on....what is it called? links?


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

If it's one like I have it's a Strike Alert. (see pict.)
I got mine at a fishing and hunting show and haven't been able to find one since. The sensitivity is adjustable and as soon as your rod moves it lights up. Great product but I have not found out where I can get another one. Sorry I don't have a link. If anyone knows where to find these PLEASE let me know. 

Ron


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Another one is calledd the Old Red Eye. The Baitshack carries them(well at least the last time I was in).


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

just go to the dollar store and buy some light stick bracelets (don't use red or blue, green and yellow work best) just place the 8" stick on the opposite side of the tip from the guides, a couple small pieces of electrical tape and you're all set. You can search the internet and you can typically find them about $0.09 each if bought in bulk. No watch batteries to replace, easy to use and disposable....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I use*

The little catfish bells. But that's a good idea with the bracelets.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Little catfish bells haven't worked for me in the past, I typically either forget about them and cast them off or when on the beach the surf drowns out the sound of the bells.....In hawaii we used to solve the sound problem by using larger bells. Imagine a bell the size of a cowbell, but instead of a loop for the collar to go through a long metal rod welded to the top then bent. Once cast you hang the bell through a guide on the rod. Can't miss that sound.....A late night trip it might work to use both the light and a loud bell, especially if you have multiple rods spread down the beach. I looked for a picture of the bells we used to use. I have a local buddy over there, if I can't find a picture I'll have him mail me a couple so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I don't like lights around at all (unless you need to tie a rig/release a fish using a small flashlight) Usually your eyes adapt and you can see the rod if you postion it right with the horizon. yeah I know it all for nuaght when the yahoo start lighten up laterns etc.


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

The best thing I found with the Strike Alert is that it is does not light until you get a bite. That way it realy gets your attention and helps save the battery. I have used mine for many, many hours and the battery is still as brite as when I got it. I have had a few of the Old Red Eyes and they work OK but when you are out all night the lights seem to dim and also after a while you don't notice them all the time unless you are always watching them. With the Strike Alert being off until you get a bite it realy gets your attention.

Ron


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i read on here about the glow sticks...did a search..seems some peole use 1" long sticks taped up there...but i'm really wondering what these guys were using..it was a red light that came on only when the rod was touched/shaked. have a link to strike alert? only thing i come up with is a lightning alert system and a crazy remote controlled striking system..lol..i sweat, if you use that, might as well not fish..lol


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

I have been trying for the past two years to find where I can get more of the Stike Alerts with no luck. I got them from a guy at the sports show in Tamonium,(spelling) MD. a few years back. I remember he was representing the company at the show. I thought I had a card but I can not find it. Have not been able to find any other info on them anywhere. If you see the guy's using them again go over and ask them what they are and where they purchased them. If you find out anything I would appriciate a pm or message left on this board.
Thanks,

Ron


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Wal-Mart sells glow sticks made for rod tips, they're cheap and come in 5 packs. I also use catfish bells and have solved the problem of casting them off by using dental rubber bands to hold them on the rod.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've used glowsticks, lights powered by watch batteries, bells...

Shooter introduced me to the following product and I have never looked back:

<img src="http://www.rod-n-bobbs.com/product_images/product_thumb/1134539476.jpg">

Google Rod-N-Bobb's or look for them in your local tackle store. They have a plastic sleeve that slips onto your rod tip and the lights are tiny little LED's that have a battery. They even make models that have bells affixed.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Never seen them things before, Flea. Looks kinda interesting.

I don't like rod lights that much. But they do come in handy when striper fishing those cold December nights with a 525mag. Chit, ya can't hear the clicker on those reels even if ya ain't sittin' in your truck.

Shooter would be attracted to somethin' called Rod-N-Bobb.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I found them at Gander Mountian but have had some folks tell me they got them at bass pro but I aint seen them there yet. They come in Red, yellow and green and I heard Jeff has special ordered some in Pink, his favorite color.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Rod-N-Bobb, favorite color is pink?*

I'm getting worried about you two. .....Hat


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle has several different kinds of rod tip lights - battery operated and several sizes and types of lite sticks.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so i finally saw the guy again and asked him about the light...yup, he has the strike alert like below and it is bad ass. he said he got it at "tacklebox" what is that? i didnt pry any further..








Bluedogfishing said:


> If it's one like I have it's a Strike Alert. (see pict.)
> I got mine at a fishing and hunting show and haven't been able to find one since. The sensitivity is adjustable and as soon as your rod moves it lights up. Great product but I have not found out where I can get another one. Sorry I don't have a link. If anyone knows where to find these PLEASE let me know.
> 
> Ron


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

one of my favorite stores of all time... well..ill buy from bass pro shop cuz its much cheaper..but everytime i pass it on 50 it brings back memories of when i was lil and my dad would take me fishing, and i didnt have to pay for anything. i dont stop by much, but i love seeing it!

its on the right hand side next to wendys and mcds. you can take 29a if im not mistakin i think it till 9pm cept sun


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where on 50 exactly..before/after bridge? where are you in rockville, how old are you?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The only Tackle Box I know of is on 235 South just across the Patuxent River Bridge. Its a great palce and brings back a lot of memories for me as well. 
Its on the way to PLO


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

phone number?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

301-863-8151

Hey stupidjet ... I have no problem helping people out BUT most of us do hope that you at least try "googling" something before asking ... especially for a phone number or an address. I googled the number as I have never called them before.

If you do go down that way to get these lights I would suggest you try fishing at PLO (if you have never been there) Its quite a nice place!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha crap i was thinking of anglers..!!! thats right before 50. 

the tackle box is i think right around the navel station! nas is i think the acry they use


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

The Tacklebox is over 3 hours away for me. If someone gets any of these Strike Alert lights could you maybe scan or take a picture of the package and email them to me [email protected] so I can maybe read the info on the package so I could contact the manufacture by phone, email or website? 
Thanks,

Ron


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Strike Alert-alternative*

Went looking for the Strike Alert on the web, and found this, which might be an alternative to the lights:

[deleted: No Commercial Links]

Might be kind of annoying though, if you don't have the sensitivity adjusted right. There is a video you can watch on the site, it kind of sounds like a truck backup alarm!

Karen


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

Has anyone got a hold of the Strike Alert rod tip light. called tacklebox and they get them during the season but did not get anymore info from them. I sure would like to know if I could get in touch with the manufacture. ie. phone # , email, web site.... or if someone has one, if they still have the package could you scan a picture and send it to me by email. [email protected] 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

is this it or something like it? Maybe the old one or something?



http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-FISHING...goryZ793QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

No, It looks like this. It works by tilting the yellow part up & down for the sensitivity. The dark part clips on the rod and a metal clip holds it together.









If anyone has info it would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

PM sent with info.


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Jamcaster, Will try that number again.
PM sent back

Ron


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Were these created by a local person? I ask because several years ago I ran into an older Asian gentleman that had a prototype of something similar. He was charging $10 for them and he was trying to get them marketed. I ran into him at the Choptank plus another pier that I cannot remember at this time.

Anybody meet this person before?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Try Warren's Bait Box in Glen Burnie, they usually have them hanging behind the counter.

I met both the older asian guy and his son while fishing Matapeake years ago. They run a mechanic shop in the Linthicum area and use to sell them there too.


----------

